# 2003 Small Business Server Died... Where's DNS Info?



## Stormmm (Jan 7, 2005)

I have been thrust into a situation where the client has a 2003 small business Server. He's using it as an Exchange Server and file share server. The OS is corrupted. When I boot it I get a <windows root>\system32\ntoskrnl.exe please reinstall copy of the above file. 
When I boot off of Disk 1 I Never get the Recovery console. It goes straight to showing me the HDD's and do you want to install or delete. 
I want to reinstall but NEED the information for the DNS Server so I can keep the Domain consistant. How can I make this all work? Where are the settings for the Server?
Lastly, They have all SCSI Raid array configuration...


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

It really doesn't matter. If you don't have a backup of active directory then you are going to have to rebuild the entire domain, disjoin the computers from the old domain and join them to the new one. Hopefully they had cached mode enabled in their Outlook so you can go around to each workstation and export all their mail from their Outlook profile into a PST and then import it back in the new mailbox.

Is there another domain controller or is this the only one?


----------



## Stormmm (Jan 7, 2005)

I believe that is the only one... If I reinstall onto drive C, The data in drive D will be safe...correct?


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Yes, if the OS was on C, and all the data was on D then the data should be safe. If the mailbox store and logs were on D you might be able to recover it with a disaster recovery switch when you install exchange but I'm really not sure.


----------



## Stormmm (Jan 7, 2005)

Thank you Very much!! Truly appreciate your help! Yes, the data is intact... Now I'm going to try and recreate the Exchange...


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

If you can't get the original exchange store up and running and the users did not have cache mode enabled, I have used the following software with success.

*link removed*

They also have an OST to PST converter.


----------

